# Athens Clarke County GA. M 4yrs dark sable #28021



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Age:4 years
Breed:German Shepherd
Gender:Male
Impound date:4/9
Ledger number:28021

Smokey is a beautiful German Shepherd. He is an adult dog who is past his puppy stage and a bit calmer. He seemed to do well with other dogs as they walked by, and he was very well behaved on our walk, too. He responded well to the leash for someone of his size, and he didn’t jump up on people at all. Additionally, when Smokey was let into an interaction pen, he immediately went to the bathroom. In fact, he had to relieve himself quite badly once he finally did get out, so he could actually be housebroken already! Smokey doesn’t feel like a large dog in his gentle personality at all- though it was quite empowering to walk a big guy like him around the yard. He could gain a few pounds to get his body condition a bit higher. He has a beautiful coat that is every shade of brown and black- it looks different with every stride he takes. If you’d like to have a big dog that is gentler and past his rowdy years, please check out Smokey soon!

Shelter hours: Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, and Sunday: 10am-4pm
Closed Wednesdays 
706 613-6540


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Now that is one good looking dog!!!! I sure hope he can be saved!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What a GORGEOUS dog!









Anyone?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He is just stunning! I love his coloring! I hope someone can help this gentle giant!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I love the dark sables...just gorgeous, I wish I could add another one to our mix but it would be too much, would love to have this boy


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: EllyI love the dark sables...just gorgeous, I wish I could add another one to our mix but it would be too much, would love to have this boy


Me too Elly! He is so very beautiful. I hope he can get help. This shelter is packed full right now. They are a high kill shelter. They work well with rescues though.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

This guy is gorgeous!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Any help for the poor boy???


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Bump for the handsome boy!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I just called about Smokey. He does have a app. on him and I was told he also has a backup rescue. I will check back on him in a day or so and make sure he is safe.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

that is awesome, fingers crossed...so handsome


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lakota757I just called about Smokey. He does have a app. on him and I was told he also has a backup rescue. I will check back on him in a day or so and make sure he is safe.


Thanks for the update. The email I received on him said tomorrow is euth day.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

fingers and paws crossed here too!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

any news, so many sables lately


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I will call about him right now and make sure he got out.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Just talked to Kathy at ACC. This boy went home!! He was reclaimed by his owner!! YAY!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

woohooooooooo!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yaaayyy!! He did look like he had been well cared for.


----------

